# Sanding and finishing spectraply.



## jake95 (Oct 2, 2013)

So my spectraply arrvied today, and I just finished making and sanding the slingshot, I got blue/yellow spectraply, and the dust on it turned green, and it's pressed into the wood. How do I remove the dust from the wood?, and I want to finish it to a high gloss, what would be the best finished to use? Thank you! And don't worry, pics will be up once it's finished!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Tru Oil for low skill requirements and my favorite at the moment CA finish more difficult to perfect.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wet sanding the frame should remove the green tint/stain from the spectraply.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I would use compressed air to blow the dust out of the wood. If you don't have compressed air or is doesn't do the job, try and wash it out with rubbing alcohol and a fine brush. I don't know if spectraply is waterproof, so can't comment on the safety of washing with water.

My high gloss finish of choice would be aerosol clear gloss lacquer and the appropriate selection of sanding/polishing media. A CA finish is a good alternative.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Wet sanding will work


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I would try solvent - maybe mineral spirits to start, if that doesn't work, try lacquer thinner - that should get rid of the dust that you're having a hard time removing


----------



## ffastfzr (Feb 15, 2021)

Danny0663 said:


> Wet sanding the frame should remove the green tint/stain from the spectraply.


I just started using spectraply myself, and wet sanding doesn't seem to be an option. The spectra soaks up the water. The spectra was epoxied to g10 and the swelling pushed everything into slight U shape. 
Semi-related, it breaks and chips on the edges. I should have gotten the harder version they sell. I really miss dymondwood. I have a couple of scales of it left from the hoard I had years ago.


----------

